# Stage Manager's Kit



## hhslights (Sep 16, 2010)

So, I have recently taken on Stage Management at my school. I have been reading up on stage management a bit to find out more about what I should be doing during rehearsals and plays. I have recently come across the subject of a stage manager's kit, something to keep with him during rehearsals and what not for quick emergencies. Is there anything I should be including in this kit in particular? How big should this be? I was thinking about the size of a purse, but again, I have practically no idea on what makes a good kit. Any input on the matter would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## seanandkate (Sep 16, 2010)

Many particulars will vary depending on the show, but there are some common items that do keep popping up. A quick Google search gives up some of the following that you might find helpful:

Stage Manager’s Kit « Ramblings of a Techie
HowStuffWorks "The Stage Manager Kit"
Stage Manager's Kit....a little overwhleming - Blue Room technical forum
Stage Managers Do Make Coffee


----------



## cprted (Sep 16, 2010)

The kit contains things you need during the course of performances and rehearsals. Pens, pencils, post-its, small sewing kit, spike tape, that sort of thing. Size? Kits can be as small a pencil box or as large as a wardrobe road case.


----------



## BrockTucker (Sep 16, 2010)

I have cabinets on either side of my stage for the stage managers, each has:

a first aid kit
roll of gaff tape
roll of glow tape
tie line
needle
thread
safety pins
spare bulbs for clip lights

Other things might be added for specific needs of a show, but off the top of my head that's what we keep in there for the most part. I know you're talking more a personal kit, but I thought this might help.


----------



## MarshallPope (Sep 17, 2010)

When I SM, I'll load up a small duffel bag with the following:
Black gaff
1 or 2 rolls of spike
needle
thread
safety pins
paperclips
pens & pencils
highlighters
bandaids
tylenol
sharpie
spare flashlight (I always carry one when backstage)
gloves
pocket knife
5-hour energy shots (I know, I know... but hey, it's better than another type of shot. Don't Drink and Drama.)
munchies
note pad
scissors
batteries


----------



## Footer (Sep 17, 2010)

This is from the "SM Manual" at the university I attended. 



> I. STAGE MANAGER’S KIT
> 
> Everyone has headaches, directors want something sweet, designers want a pencil, light board operators want something to read, and you are starving! All of this and more will come up during the rehearsal process, and everyone will turn to you for the remedy.
> 
> ...


----------



## hhslights (Sep 18, 2010)

Thanks for the input, I am thinking I am going to do two things with this. I will carry a bag with me to rehersal with contents separated into two categories. One category will be for first aid and general comfort of actors and technicians while the other will contain more technical related items such as tapes, screwdrivers, ect.


----------



## masterelectrician2112 (Sep 19, 2010)

Footer said:


> Nail clippers



In case an actor gets a hangnail??? Or am I missing something?


----------



## kiwitechgirl (Sep 19, 2010)

I have several different kits, and the one I have with me depends on where I am in the production process. I don't have to deal with first aid, as I work within a company and admin looks after that - and TBH, I don't think an SM should be having to provide first aid supplies unless they're getting reimbursed for it! 

I always have my "stationery" kit with me - a multitude of pencils, erasers, highlighters, pens, Sharpies, steel ruler, scale ruler, craft knife, scissors, glue stick, blue-tack, glue gun and glue sticks, Post-its, sellotape, holepunch, stapler, ring reinforcing stickers, USB hub (shaped like a turtle!); I have a "mark-out" kit - loads of different colours of spike tape, electrical tape, stanley knife, tape measures, string, chalk, and drawing pins, and this also stays with me up until opening night (pre-rehearsals for the set markup in the rehearsal room, for putting down furniture spikes during rehearsals, and then moving those spikes to the actual set during production week). Generally I don't have tools in the rehearsal room except if I'm working on a tap show, when I'll have a screwdriver on hand at all times, as well as a box of matches and a tube of Superglue (this was the best trick a dancer has ever taught me!), to put taps back onto the shoes!

I always have a "show emergencies" kit which I get from the lovely Wardrobe department for each show - they'll put together needles and thread, buttons, bobby pins, safety pins and any other costume and show-specific needs. Our department also has a small collection of tools - driver drill, caulking gun with No More Nails, spray glue, bullnose and needlenose pliers, screwdrivers, gunstapler - enough to fix a set or prop breakage well enough to get through the show until one of the set boys can come in the next day and fix it properly! I usually have a roll of gaffer and a torch in my prompt desk as well...


----------



## erosing (Sep 19, 2010)

masterelectrician2112 said:


> In case an actor gets a hangnail??? Or am I missing something?


 
They can work as scissors (towards certain items) as well as wire cutters in a pinch. Handy things to have, even more options with the ones with a file. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DaveySimps (Sep 19, 2010)

I think everyone here is on the right track and are giving you good advice. I just wanted to point out one thing. You said you are a high school student, so you will NOT want to carry any sharp tools with blades or any medication. Schools have a zero tolerance policy about anything in those two categories. I would agree, that they are great things to have in your kit in any other environment.

~Dave


----------



## calwalker1 (Sep 28, 2010)

DaveySimps said:


> I think everyone here is on the right track and are giving you good advice. I just wanted to point out one thing. You said you are a high school student, so you will NOT want to carry any sharp tools with blades or any medication. Schools have a zero tolerance policy about anything in those two categories. I would agree, that they are great things to have in your kit in any other environment.
> 
> ~Dave


 It really depends on your school. as a tech dude who practically every teacher high up knows (I also go to high school) I carry a leather man multi-tool and usually a role of electrical tape (even to class just as it is useful) teachers don't mind as they know I have a reasonable use for them. it just depends on who sees you with them. once a teacher saw me using the knife part of the multi tool while up in the biobox fixing up some stuff and she dragged me to the assistant principals office. I just went along with it. The AP practically laughed it off and explained to the teacher that I work at the school as well as study (They actually employ me). As I said. it depends on your school. but always check first. don't just rock up one day with a knife. not good


----------



## sk8rsdad (Sep 28, 2010)

Cautionary tales abound. This one was brought to my attention on a Scouting forum.

Is it wrong to have zero tolerance for "zero tolerance" policies?


----------



## mstaylor (Sep 28, 2010)

A zero tolerance policy on anything is stupid and lazy. All it does is make the teacher or administrator not have to think. There was an Eagle scout a few years ago that got suspended for having an axe in his trunk. He had done a class for younger scouts the night before and forgot to take it out, somebody said something and he was suspended.


----------



## BrockTucker (Sep 28, 2010)

calwalker1 said:


> It really depends on your school. as a tech dude who practically every teacher high up knows (I also go to high school) I carry a leather man multi-tool and usually a role of electrical tape (even to class just as it is useful) teachers don't mind as they know I have a reasonable use for them. it just depends on who sees you with them. once a teacher saw me using the knife part of the multi tool while up in the biobox fixing up some stuff and she dragged me to the assistant principals office. I just went along with it. The AP practically laughed it off and explained to the teacher that I work at the school as well as study (They actually employ me). As I said. it depends on your school. but always check first. don't just rock up one day with a knife. not good



Are you me from 5 years ago? I tell this exact same story, except I don't know what a "bio box" is. Though today I'm teaching a group of students how to program their school's expression and I plan to leave my always handy multitool at home. I simply don't know what the rules on such a thing are for volunteers anymore.


----------



## David Ashton (Sep 28, 2010)

In Australia most theatres were also cinemas and had "Bioscope projectors" and the projection room was called the Bio-box, these were then used as follow spot rooms and sometimes the lighting control went into them.The name has stuck, even in modern theatres although the Bioscope has passed into history 

en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Bioscope_show


----------



## DaveySimps (Sep 28, 2010)

calwalker1 said:


> It really depends on your school. as a tech dude who practically every teacher high up knows (I also go to high school) I carry a leather man multi-tool and usually a role of electrical tape (even to class just as it is useful) teachers don't mind as they know I have a reasonable use for them. it just depends on who sees you with them. once a teacher saw me using the knife part of the multi tool while up in the biobox fixing up some stuff and she dragged me to the assistant principals office. I just went along with it. The AP practically laughed it off and explained to the teacher that I work at the school as well as study (They actually employ me). As I said. it depends on your school. but always check first. don't just rock up one day with a knife. not good



The OP is from my home state, so I was speaking to specifically first hand knowledge. Here in the states, this policy is, BY FAR, as standard for schools as no drugs and no guns allowed on property. I never said I agreed with zero tolerance policies, however, it is certainly not in a students best interest to ever try and test one. 

~Dave


----------



## natebish (Jan 7, 2011)

i too am in high school and have incountered this problem. what i usualy do is i pack my bag of tools (screw drivers, drill, wrenchs both crecent and speed, tapes (gaff, glow masking, spike, electrical) pliers, test meter, leather gloves, 50' of rope, a pully, etc...) and then give it to the tech advisor for the theatre and he keeps it in his classroom. since it's not in my locker during the day no one cares when i bring it out after school. yet even with doing that i don't ever bring a knife in my kit. A. you can't have knives even after school. and B. i can get knives from the shop if i do need one.


----------



## Dionysus (Jan 7, 2011)

First a few things I suggest that I did not notice mentioned to add to the list:

Tweezers (good ones), always useful for slivers and other imaginative things. Usually absent from many first-aid kits when you need them.

Stopwatch (very important as SM in many situations), a watch with CHRONO works but is not as good. Highschools that participate in competitions with specific time guidelines will really need one (like the SEARS Ontario Drama festival).

A GOOD pencil sharpener will save a lot of time monkeying around sharpening. Especially since actors will constantly be borrowing pencils making it unrealistic to spend money on mechanical ones.


I have to agree, no drugs. Every school I know has strong policies on this, but in the real world this is a good idea. You just have to be smart, as some people can't have certain painkillers, etc.

I have a similar story with blades. I was the TD in my highschool when I was there and from grade 10 on I always had a blade of some sort on me. However a small school, with a large population growing up on farms. Most kids would get immediate suspension when caught carrying blades like I did. However every staff member was aware of my duties and capabilities along with responsibilities. I always had a knife of some sort, and usually my multitool as well. When a large show was going in, I'd also have my toolbox on hand.
I remember times when teachers actually went "Steve, can I borrow your knife for a minute?".
There was a very brief incident with a supply teacher who did not know me. Who upon seeing the multitool and mag-light on my belt immediately commanded me to hand them over. I then told the teacher that I did not trust them with my tools, and suggested they call the VP whom I had no difficulty handing them over too. They called the VP who was very peeved for the disturbance. I immediately apologized to the VP, who then said "No. You did the right thing.".

I spent a lot of time in highschool doing various tech from shows, drama class projects, assemblies, helping with other tech though the school, etc. The staff did not mind my carrying a blade as long as they knew that I used it properly.
I imagine in most schools in large cities this would however not be tolerated.


----------



## LXPlot (Jan 7, 2011)

I sometimes carry a blade if I anticipate needing it; however, I'm not yet well enough known as a high ranking tech to be able to consistently get away with it, so I try not to if I can avoid it.

I recommend that you also figure out what your theatre will always have on hand. If a lighting wrench, exacto knife or first aid kit is only yards away it's not necessary to carry that tool unless it is something you constantly need. I always carry a lighting wrench, but it's very small and I use it constantly. Figure out what you won't need to carry, and then divide what you do need to carry into two categories-- stuff you should always have at hand (prompt book, multi-tool, cheap spike tape, small flashlight, pencil sharpener, etc.) Then, figure out stuff that you won't usually need that can be kept in the trunk of your car.

Overall though, as a stage manager you are to some extent the most important student, being in charge of both the technicians and actors to some extent. Be courteous, kind but firm, and make sure that people who aren't working hard are scolded but also remember to praise those who do. A technician will get very angry very quickly if he works really hard ninety-five percent of the time but constantly gets scolded for the other 5 percent.


----------



## sstolnack (Jan 7, 2011)

I carry a leatherman Squirt with me at school. It does have a (very small) knife on it, but outside of the theatre, the multitool almost never leaves my pocket. If I use it, it's for the pliers. If I was questioned about it, I would explain that it is not a weapon, it is a tool for the theatre. Hammers, scissors, power tools, etc, could all be used as weapons, that doesn't mean that they are called them.


----------



## mstaylor (Jan 8, 2011)

Having been suspended for carrying a knife in school, many years ago, let them know what you are doing. They had no problem with any of my tools in the theatre, they weren't happy about it outside of it. I kept saws, utlilty knives and other construction tools in the stage areas but outside of that area, not so much. 
Of course in the seventies we didn't have multi tools, I still suggest you let the administration know what you have and why. Their logic is in the theatre it is like a classroom, no different than shop or vo-tech classes. If you are an electical student in the vo-tech class doesn't mean you can carry tools from there elsewhere in school. Theatre is no different.


----------



## achstechdirector (Jan 10, 2011)

First off, it really depends on your situation. If you are in a well equipped high school, then your bag may be a compartment in your backpack. I am a resident stage manager at a college and I still keep everything in my rolling kit with me. I include the following

Pens, Pencils, Eraser, Highlighters (8 colors), post it notes (4 colors), Post it flags (12 colors)(some are off brand), garage sale dots (cue marking), legal pads (white and yellow), quad ruled pad, looseleaf paper, dividers, copy paper, sharpies (24 colors), scotch tape, duct tape, gaff tape, spike tape (8-10 colors), file folders, clip boards (at least 5), flashlight (two with gel), paper clips, push pins, binder clips), hole punch, string, tape measure, scale ruler, first aid kit, utility knife, sewing kit (5 needles, light thread, dark thread, needle threader, straight pins), safety pins, hot glue gun with sticks, stapler (both kind), iPad (longer conversation material), coffee mug...

I am sure I am missing many things but that is off my head. I am a little OCD and obsessive so some of this may be overkill for you but I find it all and more necessary for me. There are many great articles and several books on this topic. 

The best question is "What do I need to get the job done?" It's not a bragging thing to have the biggest kit or anything. Just make you and the actors comfortable. If the actors trust you and your kit then all is good to go.

Someone once compared the stage manager's kit to a musicians hat. If you can make that effect of "anything you will ever need" happen for the actors then they are more likely to completely trust you in the show. It is your job to be two steps ahead of everyone else (even the director). Any questions? PM me


----------

